# October 2012 addition



## MarkWood (Nov 6, 2012)

A job I started two weeks ago. 

View attachment 610.jpg


View attachment 611.jpg


View attachment 630.jpg


View attachment 638.jpg


View attachment 640.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2012)

When you gonna stop by here and do mine?


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 6, 2012)

I can as soon as this ones done but it aint cheap! Theres a lot of work that goes into an addition like this one.


----------



## thomask (Nov 7, 2012)

Will you have to raise that chimney?  

Looks like a great framing job there.


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 7, 2012)

thanks and no on the chimeny its the same height on the original roof so no i wont have to raise it.


----------



## thomask (Nov 8, 2012)

WoodRacing said:


> thanks and no on the chimeny its the same height on the original roof so no i wont have to raise it.



More pics?   Thanks Woodracing,  what are you doing on the interior and that TALL ceiling?


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 9, 2012)

I dont have any more pics at this point but I will post more this weekend. The tall ceiling will be vaulted.


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 22, 2012)

Heres a little update the Roof is complete and I got the rest of the osb and house wrap on the walls and got the windows installed. Next week I will get the sophet and door installed then it will be completely dried in. 

View attachment 003 (4).jpg


View attachment 004 (4).jpg


View attachment 005 (5).jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks good Mark, what are you planning on using the additional space for?


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 23, 2012)

It's a customers house not mine. He's makin it a man cave.


----------



## thomask (Nov 25, 2012)

Mark,  What are the room dimensions, this looks close to the sunroom addition I built several years back.  

A "Man Cave" nice, real nice. Mine has turned into a cave for grandkids toys and stuff.  They do have a great time there.

I see a nice black mobile tool box parked by the addition.  Is that yours? Can you post up a picture?


----------



## MarkWood (Nov 26, 2012)

The dimensions are 26'x16' and te ceiling will be vaulted it is about 18' to the highest point in the ceiling. and yes that mobile tool box is mine! I love it I cant imagine ever working without one again it saves me atleast 2 hours a day just on load and unload time and everything is always there. There are some pics of it in the Garage Registry.


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 5, 2012)

Coming along. 

View attachment Photo12031357.jpg


View attachment Photo12031640.jpg


----------



## thomask (Dec 5, 2012)

Mark does that room drop down from the house finish floor level?

My sun room addition had a 4 inch drop.


----------



## Chris (Dec 5, 2012)

Why does the new roof come down lower then existing?


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes it is lower The homeowner already had the material so I hade to use what he had I really needed 10' studs so I could cut them to length because the patio that I built on was about 4" lower than the slab that the house was built on. he got 8' studs for free so he wanted to use them.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 29, 2013)

here's some updated pictures on the addition exterior is complete. Also got the upstairs room built and sheetrocked main addition is insulated and ready for rock. 

View attachment 033 (2).jpg


View attachment 012 (7).jpg


View attachment 013 (6).jpg


----------



## thomask (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey Mark, looking good.  

Tell us what the "upstairs room" is all about.  Is it part of the original house? Looks like you could have some attic storage there also.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 30, 2013)

yes I built the upstairs room in the attic of the original house it will be a bed room as you can see i did a built in entertainment center that will be finished in sheetrock and the shelf/inside area will be lined with wood of some sort and proably stained, most of the ceiling is flat except on the sides there is a few feet of slope or vaulted area.


----------



## MarkWood (Mar 1, 2013)

this my view for today. got the rock all on the walls and some of the ceiling today i am taping what i have hung. i'm waiting on ups to bring my drywall lift extension so i can hang the rest of the ceiling.. 

View attachment CC FROM SCAFFOLD 4.jpg


View attachment CC FROM SCAFFOLD.jpg


View attachment CC FROM SCAFFOLD 5.jpg


View attachment CC FROM SCAFFOLD2.jpg


View attachment CC FROM SCAFFOLD3.jpg


----------

